# Does anybody off a kit of a PRR style switch tower or station?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anybody offer a kit of a PRR style switch tower or station in large scale? Thanks Mikie


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The drawings for the J-Tower at Strasburg, PA are in the July, 1995 issues of Model Railroader. 
Approximately 2 dozen Grandtline Windows, 2 doors, and 1 Plastrut stair ought to do it.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike, if you can't find one in G then find one in HO, spray paint the parts a flat black still on the spur, then take them to any photo copier shop (kinko's) and they can xerox at 300% and you have scale plan parts to measure from for about $6.00. After your done sell the HO kit on ebay, I did this were I paid $49.00 for an HO concrete coaling tower and sold it on ebay on bids of $37.50 plus shipping. The HO kit was 12" tall and the new 1/29th G scale tower is 36" tall. Jake


----------

